# Moving to Exeter



## Shelley76 (Feb 18, 2010)

I will be moving to Exeter in May, would someone be able to help me with the more affordable areas to live. I have two cats that I will be bringing with me, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanking all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know very little about Exeter! Its in Devon, which is known to be fairly rural and quiet, altho Exeter is a big town, so it shouldnt be too "out in the sticks"! I'm guessing, but I would have thought prices there would be fairly reasonable - certainly not like London. But I would imagine that there will be expensive bits and cheaper bits - the price generally relfects the desirability of the area. Try googling some estate agents in the area and see what prices they have and see if you can get an insight into it all

Jo xxx


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

I know exeter very well. It quite small and the cats shouldnt be a problem. 

Ok Exeter can have very cheap areas but these are the 'not so good' areas.. Like most uk towns it does have a small chav problem but it isnt too bad. 

Ok don't live:
Burnthouse lane 
St Loyes
Countess weir
farm hill

Good areas:
Topsham
Alphington
Clyst st mary
Central 


Good commuter towns are:
Collumpton - cheap but a bit weird
Honiton - is ok but the A30 can get rubbish in summer with all the shed draggers (caravans)

There are many villages around that are good also..

It kind of depends on what you want.. countryside? good schools? nightlife (timepiece lol)


The people are OK in the southwest and you won't be excluded for being from another country. Only problem is rubbish wages and extra expensive housing..


----------



## Shelley76 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Zeebo,

thankyou for that, looking for somewhere affordable but in a better area, schools are no problem.
I will concentrate more on the suggested areas when continuing conversations with estate agents and looking around the web, it feels as if I am getting a bit more direction to this big move.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hi, there. Can't help you with areas of Exeter, as I live down the road in Plymouth. Just wanted to say that Exeter is lovely! Would much rather live there than Plymouth. As for the lovely people here in Devon, in my experience, they have been nothing but kind, generous and very welcoming in my whole almost 6 years of living here. *


----------



## Shelley76 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Izzysmum, so many people have said this to me. I am really looking forward to moving to Exeter. I am glad to know that the people are welcoming and warm, it makes moving to a new place so much easier. 
Maybe you will get to Exeter.

Thank you again


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*We do get to Exeter every now and then. I always look forward to that. I love Exeter Cathedral. It's lovely! *


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

Shelley76 said:


> I will be moving to Exeter in May, would someone be able to help me with the more affordable areas to live. I have two cats that I will be bringing with me, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanking all


Have you started your cat immigration process or are you already in the country with them?


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

bloody janner ;-)


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Shelley76 said:


> I will be moving to Exeter in May, would someone be able to help me with the more affordable areas to live. I have two cats that I will be bringing with me, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanking all


I was living in Exeter for three years whilst at Uni - it is a lovely place to live and I really miss it (although it has changed so much since I left, they have completely revamped the high street and opened a new mall!!).

I was living near to the town centre in St John's Road (at the end of Blackboy Road) and lived in shared accommodation with friends. It was a five bedrooms townhouse and we each paid GBP 220 per month. I remember seeing in the local paper a lot of ads looking for house-mates (not students but professionals looking to share costs), this could be a way to go if you are looking for affordability in a nice area and don't mind sharing.

Areas near to the university can be quite expensive because of the demand, but housing at the other end of town (my memory is failing me somewhat on the name of the area) is nice and less expensive. It was personally my dream to have lived by the quay, but I don't even want to imagine property prices there!!!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

yo, the other side of exeter you refer to is St Thomas, exwick and redhills.... 

oh dont get tempted by exmouth... it looks close and cheap but the traffic will make you want to kill yourself after a day


----------



## Shelley76 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts, they are all useful tidbits of info and I am really looking forward to my move.

@ ZeeboThank you for the tip, I was also looking at Dawlish, but then it will be the same with the traffic I suppose.

@ Green eyes, I have done what I can at this time to relocate my cats, blood work has been done and my vet here will sort everything out for me but can only be done much closer to the time of travel, of course this is for a fee, but at least the stress is off my mind.

@ Sam, thank you for your thoughts, I have considered going into a houseshare at least for the first few months until I can definitly find something that is suitable for myself and my cats.


----------

